# Just stumbled upon CNC routers.



## mitchmor (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi folks I am new to CNC and trying to glean some insight...

Im looking to make some projects in the arena of small-medium scale furniture, trims, decorative molding, and the like. I was researching the various tools I need, and stumbled upon CNC routers. 

The tools I need are: scroll saw, band saw, planer, drill press, routers.
Do CNC routers practically replace the need of all of these tools?

Im also curious as to what would be the ideal CNC router for my uses of medium-small scale woodworking and a bit of decorative light metal work.

I'm trying to wrap my head around what all the CNC can do. Any help and push in the right direction is appreciated folks. Look forward to learning here. Thanks


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Head over to Let's talk shopbot and the Vectric forums you will be surprised at the stuff that can be cut


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Your more or less limited by your imagination as to what can be done with CNC. I've been doing photo carving and acrylic line art such as LOGOs for a couple years, and, even though you can do a lot with them, I'll never get rid of the tools you mentioned. In fact I just purchased a new 17 inch Grizzley bandsaw for re-sawing to get more lumber out of the rough cut lumber I buy from my local sawmill. A brand new Grizzly 5 hp table saw, and new dust collector for all the dust and wood chips my CNC and other tools create. My scroll saw, planer, and all the rest still see plenty of use, as my imagination kicks in. As mentioned, check out Vetric's site, and CNC Shark, it'll get your imagination started.


----------



## stevenrf (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, with the proper bits and software a cnc can do all.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

mitchmor said:


> The tools I need are: scroll saw, band saw, planer, drill press, routers.
> Do CNC routers practically replace the need of all of these tools?
> 
> Im also curious as to what would be the ideal CNC router for my uses of medium-small scale woodworking and a bit of decorative light metal work.


The short answer is Yes a CNC Router can replace all those tools. However, the real question is should they? Just because you can plane a board flat using a CNC Router table, it does not mean that it is the fastest or most efficient way to plane a board flat.

I use my CNC Router to plane wood flat when it is larger than my Dewalt DW375 can handle. However if the board is narrow it is just quicker to send it through my planer. 

Many times I have built shop fixtures or cabinets on the CNC because the parts will fit together extremely well. However most straight cuts could just as easily have been done on a table saw and probably faster.

In my opinion the CNC Router table have certain areas where they are the best tool for the job. Precise drilling of multiple holes, creating complex outlines, repetitive cuts, One off art pieces, complex 3D shapes, nested parts, large sheet projects, planing large wood pieces flat, Jointing one edge on a long rough cut slab etc. There are many more but you get the idea.

I can't recommend a CNC router table for you because I don't know enogh about your desires and how large your workspace is. However almost all CNC Routers can cut aluminum, just not as well as a milling machine.

If you want to see some of my projects check out my blogs at. Blog - THE MAKERS GUIDE or « MAKER MOVEMENT PROJECTS

Bill


----------

